# Do your dogs sleep with you?



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely!! I love having a puppy in my bed, but I think Desmond gets hot or something so he usually prefers to sleep on the floor/in his crate if it's in my room. He cuddles for a while but gets up eventually and lays down right next to me on the ground (I have a platform bed so it's very close to the ground). Maybe he just doesn't like my bed lol. 
Still, with my future dogs, I plan to let them sleep in the bed/in the room with me. I feel more secure (for myself and the dog) when I have them near me like that. I mean, except if the dog shows a territorial/behavioral problem, then I wouldn't allow them on the bed until they could behave themselves. 


also: awww, Atticus curled up by your neck to sleep? How CUTE! Our kitten does that too, it's the most precious thing in the world.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Elphie is like desmond
she loves to lay in bed and cuddle but when it comes to HER being comfortable she'd rather lay on the floor in front of our bed =]]

we have a big stack of comforters for her to lay one because every dog bed we buy she tears them apart xDD
I think she likes to be closest to the door so when she hears a noise she can be at the door howling ((off subject does anyone else poodle sound like a beagle when they howl?!))


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Jackson (danish farm dog) sleeps with me under the covers. He has seperation anxiety- sleeping in kennel is not yet an option. . . 

Kiah sleeps in the kennel- but occasionally gets a 'sleeping with mom' option... but not long- as uch as she IS house broke- i dont' trust the lil sneaker. 

Bodi- sleeps loose- and usually sleeps between the beedrooms so he can keep an eye on me nd the kids

bernie- sleeps in a crate- but weve only had him three days!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog has to sleep with someone with the door shut or else she gets into trouble at night. :doh: I hate how she turns into a 55 pound ragdoll when I try to move her though. I have to wear ear plugs because she snores so loud!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

my lil foxy used to always sleep with me. Hubby doesn't appreciate dogs in the bed though, so she sleeps on the floor next to me now. 
Paris sleeps in her crate, or occasionally on the floor at the foot of the bed.

Unless we're all away, and then both dogs sleep in a crate.

Unless I'm away alone with Paris, then she sleeps on the bed with me.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hannah and Juliet have always slept in bed with my husband and me (well, Juliet has been in bed with us for the last 6 years - she was a huge chewer until she was about 2years old and I couldn't trust her out of the crate). Chalumeau sleeps in Katy's bed with her.

We crate trained Lucy when she first came to us, but by Thanksgiving she was sleeping in bed with us. There have been a few nights when she'd wake up and want to play around on the floor, but since I was trying to sleep and couldn't keep an eye on her, I'd open her crate door (right next to my bed) and she'd happily go in there to sleep. Lately, she's been flopping into bed and staying put all night.

I LOVE having my dogs around me as I sleep - oh and the cats usually crawl in with us too; Element our 5 year old flame-point siamese sleeps as close to ON my head as she can, Brutus (15 year old classic tabby) perches on whatever one of my body parts on which he can make himself comfortable, and Sugar Plum (16 year old spotted tabby) usually curls up with my husband... Volcom, 3 year old tortie finds a place in our room to sleep but not always in bed. We normally have 3 dogs and at least three cats in bed with us every night (good thing we have a king size bed!!)


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy always sleeps on my bed. She starts off beside me, and sometimes moves off to the end of it.
And sometimes, if certain people are staying the night, the ones that really love Saffy, I let them have Saffy for the night.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm such a rough sleeper that I would launch them with my feet. They both sleep in separate crates but after they've been out to pee in the morning, they dive upstairs for half an hour of under cover cuddling.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie and the Poms sleep in crates. Suri sleeps in our room and will lay in the bed for naps but my BF if a big guy - we wouldn't all fit well.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really. He sleeps in my room on a dog bed (i do prefer him in the same room with me though). If its not a work morning and i sleep in then Riley knows and asks to be up on the bed. I happily let him, but i cant do it all night. He will usually let out very soft woofs and grunts until i wake up and invite him up on the bed. I Love to take naps with him though on the bed! Im just too much of a bed hog to sleep comfortably with a dog all night (or a man for that matter! :doh: ).


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I sleep sandwiched between a large cat and small poodle. It's the only way to sleep. At least I know if a strong wind comes along, my duvet won't be going anywhere cause they're like paperweights.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_all of my dogs get in bed with me at night when I go to bed. They stay with me while I read and take turns getting hugs and scratchings. But, when I am ready to lie down to sleep, they get off because I can't sleep with anyone or anything because of my Fibromyalgia. Brandy sleeps on the rug by my bed. Billy sleeps either on the rug too or goes down to the living room to sleep on the dog bed or couch. Taffy is sleeping in her crate because she has been having accidents occasionally at night. She never has an accident in her crate and seems to like the security of it as she goes right in and lies down when it is time for bed.

After going out for potty in the morning, they all run up and get back in bed with me again until I get up._


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Just my girls... Myles prefers to be on his dog bed next to my bed. Even the new mommies are sleeping on my bed and get off when 'duty calls'.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

TheQueen has slept with me from day 1... and I had the best intentions with her to get her to sleep on a bed on the floor near me. Didn't happen. She looked at me the first night, pressed against my bed, all sadly. At that point, she didn't realize she could jump onto my bed so I picked her up and put her there. She settled in, and that's where she has slept since. HOWEVER, problems arose when TheFiance and I started dating. TheQueen didn't like TheFiance, and would pee in the bed where TheFiance had slept. (Doesn't happen anymore, thankfully.)

TQ sleeps under the covers, and Perry sleeps right up by my head, usually on the pillow with me. He constantly HAS to touch me, otherwise I think he thinks he is all alone. His separation anxiety is terrible sometimes (but at least manageable), and I think it really is due to him being abandoned.

TheGrey is too big to sleep in the bed, and actually prefers to sleep on a big bed in the floor or on the couch (which we no longer have.)

That was a long answer to a short question.


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lucy sleeps with us after she was crate trained. Before her, our standard and mini and cat that we lost last year slept with us. Good thing we have a king size bed! What's funny is that both our last standard and Lucy will snuggle and then turn around and face the foot of the bed with their bottoms facing us. The cat always had to sleep on my chest.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I know its not appropriate in a lot of trainers eyes (especially cesar) BUT i let my old girl Osita sleep with me and also Mister. Gracie the Chi will start off on my bed but really prefers her kennel, go figure lol. Mister is usually length wise and Osita is always right up next to my leg. Its a good thing i have a queen sized bed lol.
The dogs are very good about sleeping with me they move if i ask them to and also never jump off the bed at night, if they do i know they either have to potty or Mister needs to puke because he didnt eat or he is hungry or something. He's a strange one lol.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

When my ex bf would stay the night the dogs werent allowed on the bed though and that didnt make them happy....the next bf will just have to tolerate it! Or else he can leave lol. The future bf needs to love dogs and horses or he's history!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mister said:


> When my ex bf would stay the night the dogs werent allowed on the bed though and that didnt make them happy....the next bf will just have to tolerate it! Or else he can leave lol. The future bf needs to love dogs and horses or he's history!!!


Wise words. I don't trust anyone who doesn't love animals.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Marian said:


> Wise words. I don't trust anyone who doesn't love animals.


Ha ha me either!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Only Ponki sleeps with me, but the two dobes sure loves taking over the bed when no one is on it LOL!
I don't think there's much space left even for a very tiny human being once they get comfortable! ROFL!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

No, my dogs don't sleep with me. Well, hubby doesn't want dogs on the bed, or any furniture for that matter. BUT he is gone every monday night and so I thought he, he's not here so I'll let the dogs on the bed. Oops, was that a mistake. 

I first did it over a year ago, with my timid golden (before Cash came to us). Well, he slept for a while, got startled or scared or something and tried to jump off the bed. He caught his toe nail on my down comforter and tore the whole corner out of it. I had feathers EVERYWHERE!!! lol I tried to hide the evidence that morning before hubby got home then I made up a story that the comforter got caught something and tore....Just left out the part that it was the dogs foot! lol (little white lie) 

Then a few months ago I tried to get Cash to start sleeping on the bed but he doesn't want to have anything to do with it! He LOVES to have a dog bed, but won't sleep on my bed.... oh well, guess it keeps me out of trouble!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Funny story, cash!!  When I adopted Hannah-banana from the shelter, she refused to jump on the couch or the bed. I was persistent, though... LOL!!! Now she lets us know when we've stayed up too late and she wants us to come up to bed - she's usually the first one up the stairs and picks her favorite spot up near my pillow! I love sleeping with my dogs!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am very possessive of my bed LOL - JK JK I have very light sleep and I NEEED my sleep ha ha, one of those persons that just can not function without certain amount of sleep LOL So, ONLY my hubby has that "privilege" - no kids and no dogs allowed  

But, in general, I still would not sleep with any animal in my bed , just my "neat freak" thingy playing a big part in that, I guess :bounce:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the main things i LOVE LOVE LOVE about poodles is that they dont shed or smell....so they can sleep on your bed or get on the furniture and no one would even know lol. You cant even tell i have a dog in my house.


----------

